
Success Story: Simkl's TV App - taietel
https://www.betabound.com/success-story-simkls-tv-app/
======
kingbirdy
This is just a pitch to sign up for this company's beta - there's no real
substance to the article

~~~
Lambent
Pitch successful. It convinced me to try it.

------
martinmusio7
The fact that he likes the 'What to watch next'-feature is sad, because a
recommendation system is total standard.

~~~
Ennergizer
This is the best feature of Simkl, it recommends new stuff to watch every day
and helps you know that new episode of your favorite show has aired.

